# Craftsman jointer



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

are the bolts the hold the blades left hand threads? and how do you like the granite?


----------



## Spoctor (Jun 11, 2016)

The bolts are right hand threads and I did finally break them loose but it felt like the small allen wrench was going to bend or even break just before they broke loose. I actually like the granite so far. There is almost no drag and rust will never be a problem. Also, the granite is dead straight and square. I read a review where a fellow had something heavy fall on his brand new jointer and it broke one of the granite tables. A cast iron table wouldn't have broken, I guess, but I'm fine - and careful - with the granite.


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

sometimes this can help: do a small tap with a hammer in the screw head to unlock it before try to unscrew it


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another way to loosen stuck screws is to cut off an allen wrench of the right size and figure out how to chuck it in an impact driver. You have to fiddle around with various driver combinations to make it work (sockets, square drives, etc.). The impact driver can loosen most anything. Be sure to apply lots of pressure so the hole doesn't round out.


----------



## Spoctor (Jun 11, 2016)

I had thought about the impact driver solution but I would have had to buy some things so I just worked at it until the allen wrench finally broke them loose. Yes, the allen wrench now has a bit of a curve to the long end. I had forgotten about the hammer tap trick. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Check with Cutech for replacement parts.
Bill


----------



## Spoctor (Jun 11, 2016)

Bill,

I see one 6" jointer on Cutech's site. I can find no specs for their drive belt. Are you sure that belt will fit my jointer or are you just giving me a possible alternative?


----------

